# Lifestyles & Discussion > Open Discussion >  Weird and Cool Cars/vehicles Wishlist

## Vanilluxe

Starting a wish list of exotic and extreme cars or vehicles I would love as a gift.

The Nissan Leaf Limo!
By Limoland

http://www.limoland.com/nissan-leaf-...limousine.html





Its Chic, its Eco, its Green!

----------


## acptulsa

Jaguar SS 100.

----------


## acptulsa

Chrysler 300G



Where's the shifter, you ask?  See those five pushbuttons left of the gauges?

Is that a full-length console, you ask?  Do you really need a four thousand pound, 375 horsepower car to transport four people, you ask?  



The birth of tuned induction.

----------


## acptulsa

Thanks, fedgov.  



De Soto Airflow

----------


## acptulsa

Oh, did you want limousines?



Daimler Vanden Plas Princess

----------


## kathy88

Batmobile.

----------


## acptulsa

Crown Imperial Ghia

----------


## acptulsa

> Batmobile.


Great choice, inadequate description.  1955 Lincoln Futura concept car.

Here's a 'before' pic:


__________________________________________________  __________________________



Pierce Arrow Silver Arrow

----------


## acptulsa

Lamborghini Miura

----------


## acptulsa

Delahaye 135MS

----------


## pcosmar

Cool vehicle ya say?



http://blog.cardomain.com/2008/02/28/hot-rod-snowmob/



> Specifikations:
> Frame: Volvo Duett
> Frontend: Super Bell axle 4″drop, turned upside down. Special manufactured skis
> Engine: Chevrolet 454, Littelfield 8:71 blower, 2 x Holly 750 DP carburetors. 550-600 horsepower
> Gearbox:Chevrolet TH 350 automatic
> Rear axle: Volvo 240, maximum narrowed.
> Transmission: Driveshafts from Lynx, snowmobile.
> Special manufactured chaindrive and axle between the tracks.Special manufactured tunnels for the tracks.Boggies and suspension and tracks from Arctic Cat snowmobile.
> Brake: Special manufactured disc brake with volvo caliper.
> Body: Ford 1923 fiberglass replica. Fueltank from Moon. Anodized aluminum interior Paint: Graphics by Ray Hill Time to build: 3,5 months.

----------


## acptulsa

NSU HK101

----------


## pcosmar

Would love to have one of these.  *Bombardier B-12*

----------


## acptulsa

Dymaxion

----------


## acptulsa

Talbot Lago

----------


## acptulsa

Indian Four

----------


## acptulsa

Diamond T 306

----------


## acptulsa

Packard 180 Darrin Victoria

----------


## acptulsa

Cord 812

----------


## Nirvikalpa

*sigh* girl can dream...

----------


## pcosmar

I want my flying cars.

----------


## Nirvikalpa

When I was 16/17 I found an interesting ad on ebay for a paddleboat, but it was used in Paintball competitions and war reenactments and was modded with a "tennis ball" cannon... nothing like an assault from the shore...

I wish I would have screencapped that.

----------


## acptulsa

> When I was 16/17 I found an interesting ad on ebay for a paddleboat, but it was used in Paintball competitions and war reenactments and was modded with a "tennis ball" cannon... nothing like an assault from the shore...
> 
> I wish I would have screencapped that.


Kid's stuff.

How about a kayak-sized, turbine-powered U.S.S. _New Jersey_?  Just the thing for cruising alongside the Boardwalk down Atlantic City way...

----------


## acptulsa

Bentley Three Liter

----------


## CaptainAmerica



----------


## acptulsa

Duesenberg J

----------


## acptulsa

Willys 77

----------


## acptulsa

Dodge D-100 Sweptside

----------


## acptulsa

Flxible Clipper

----------


## acptulsa

Heinkel Ireland

----------


## kathy88

> *sigh* girl can dream...



WAAAA I MISS MY BUS.

----------


## acptulsa

Mercer Raceabout

----------


## acptulsa

That's definitely an interesting coachbuilder linked to in the OP.  I like this one:

----------


## Origanalist

Jaguar XKE

----------


## Origanalist

Older Vette

----------


## Origanalist



----------


## acptulsa

> WAAAA I MISS MY BUS.


Their competitor Borgward did it with front wheel drive.

----------


## IPSecure



----------


## satchelmcqueen



----------


## acptulsa

Ruxton sedan

----------


## acptulsa

*The Original:*



Studebaker Commander Starlight Coupe

*The Copy:*



Chevrolet Camaro Z-28

----------


## pcosmar

> Studebaker Commander Starlight Coupe


A buddy was restoring a Golden Hawk in the Keys (a few years back).
it still had the supercharger in the trunk.. Brand New, never installed.

----------


## acptulsa

Plymouth Superbird

----------


## acptulsa

Austin-Healey 3000 Mk. III

Sorry, Vanilluxe.  Did nobody warn you a thread like this might let my monster out?

----------


## presence

> *I am posting nothing to this thread that is legal to build new for sale in the U.S.     * 
> 
> Thanks, fedgov.





That *45 MPDG Hilux* is our top performing *22 MPG Tacoma ----* *Thread: Where are the LIGHT DUTY DIESEL Pickups and SUV's?*

----------


## presence

These are outlawed in New York.

----------


## pcosmar

*Chrysler Turbine*

----------


## Origanalist



----------


## acptulsa

> *Chrysler Turbine*


More fun with sound:




Chrysler is paying homage to the fiftieth anniversary in this year's auto show circuit.



Doesn't appear to actually be turbine powered.  But the paint and wheels look familiar.

Andy Granatelli brought turbines to Indy, in a car he called the Novi.



They did well enough to get outlawed...

----------


## pcosmar

> 


I see your BossHog,, and raise you,,

----------


## acptulsa

> 


A radial?

Holy flurking schnidt!  And I thought Merlin-powered automobiles were frightening...

----------


## Origanalist

> I see your BossHog,, and raise you,,


 Holy snykies! That's a first for me, that has to be one loud ride.


I wonder about it's cornering abilities.......

----------


## Anti Federalist

By sea, slow:

----------


## Anti Federalist

By sea, fast:

----------


## Origanalist



----------


## pcosmar

> I wonder about it's cornering abilities.......


Should be fine. Torque would be fore/aft,, unlike the V8 type.

Now the Y2K bike has an interesting sound,, like a fighter jet landing in the street.



I saw the first prototype in Key West during the boat races.
I still have the mans business card.

----------


## Origanalist



----------


## acptulsa

> Should be fine. Torque would be fore/aft,, unlike the V8 type.


Good call.

Before the radial there was an aircraft engine called the rotary.  It wasn't a wankel; it was a piston engine.  The crankshaft was stationary and the cylinders rotated around it.  Sopwith, Nieuport and Fokker used them, among others, during WWI.  It required castor oil for lubrication, as fuel was introduced to the combustion chambers via the crankcase and an intake valve in the middle of the piston.  If regular oil were used, it would be diluted by the gas.

Anyway, a carmaker of the midwest whose name I cannot remember for the life of me used those over a hundred years ago.  I believe one survives.  They were among the most stable, best handling cars of their era because of the gyroscopic action of the engine.

----------


## Origanalist



----------


## acptulsa

Mercury Park Lane

----------


## acptulsa

Hudson Commodore

----------


## Anti Federalist

By air, slow:



By air, fast:

----------


## acptulsa

> By air, fast:


Yes, that's the same engine that makes this, 'By ground, terrifying:'




> 


I'll see your Mustang...

----------


## pcosmar

> Mercury Park Lane (and Ford TriMotor)


Thread needs tunes.


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZJJvyPXPssg

----------


## Origanalist

Plymouth 1971 Hemi Cuda Convertible

----------


## Origanalist

> Thread needs tunes.
> 
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZJJvyPXPssg


I agree




http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3R7l7nDuj1o

----------


## Carson

> Holy snykies! That's a first for me, that has to be one loud ride.
> 
> 
> I wonder about it's cornering abilities.......


Really. The gyroscopic action of the engine could do weird things. 

Planes could get into dives they couldn't pull out of because of the gyroscopic effect engines in the old days.

----------


## Anti Federalist

> Should be fine. Torque would be fore/aft,, unlike the V8 type.
> 
> Now the Y2K bike has an interesting sound,, like a fighter jet landing in the street.
> 
> 
> 
> I saw the first prototype in Key West during the boat races.
> I still have the mans business card.


That wouldn't be "Turbine" Ted McIntyre in Lousiana, would it?

http://www.marineturbine.com/motorcycles.asp

He built the Lycoming turbine/Hamilton water jets for this vessel that both my dad and I ran.

I remember this photo shoot, the old man had the conn, I was monitoring the engines and I'm pretty sure that's my kid brother looking up at the helicopter.

----------


## acptulsa

> I'll see your Mustang...


And raise you a Spitfire.

----------


## pcosmar

> That wouldn't be "Turbine" Ted McIntyre in Lousiana, would it?
> 
> http://www.marineturbine.com/motorcycles.asp
> 
> He built the Lycoming turbine/Hamilton water jets for this vessel that both my dad and I ran.
> 
> I remember this photo shoot, the old man had the conn, I was monitoring the engines and I'm pretty sure that's my kid brother looking up at the helicopter.


Yup, He was in Key West for the races. Blew threw a stop sign and cops chased him around town for a while.
I had talked to him just before that outside Sloppy Joes. Quoted me $250K for one,, price came down as they built more.

----------


## Anti Federalist

> Yup, He was in Key West for the races. Blew threw a stop sign and cops chased him around town for a while.
> I had talked to him just before that outside Sloppy Joes. Quoted me $250K for one,, price came down as they built more.


Well ain't it just a small world.

----------


## Anti Federalist

Annnnnd, when I come into an unlimited source of funding:



I'll take any one, or all three, thank you.

----------


## acptulsa

Cadillac Sixty-Two Coupe de Ville




> I'll take any one, or all three, thank you.


Hey!  You're supposed to use that stuff to bump _my_ thread!

----------


## pcosmar

> I'll see your Mustang...


This was mine. 302,351 heads. headers, Pearl Paint.





http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bQyWmaTSzNs

----------


## Origanalist

1960 Chevrolet Impala

----------


## Danke

AF:

----------


## acptulsa

Ariel Square Four

----------


## jdmyprez_deo_vindice



----------


## satchelmcqueen



----------


## Origanalist

> Ariel Square Four


Very cool.

----------


## acptulsa

> 


Cadillac-Superior




Buick-Flxible

----------


## Origanalist

> Thread needs tunes.
> 
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZJJvyPXPssg


And the original author.

----------


## Danke

With Kludge:

----------


## Origanalist

> With Kludge:


Pet hearse?

----------


## Anti Federalist

Had one of these back in the day.

352 cid FE 4 bbl

----------


## acptulsa

> 


Looks like it's designed for the people short enough to drive these in life:



American Austin Bantam

----------


## Anti Federalist

And this was my first truck.

360 cid, which is nothing more than a 352 with about .150" of extra head "deck".



Guy I sold that truck to, wrecked it on the GSP doing about 80, into an overpass.

Walked away.

----------


## Origanalist

> Had one of these back in the day.
> 
> 352 cid FE 4 bbl


Lol, first car I ever drove was a wagon from that year, it would do a hundred and five and not a mph more.

----------


## Anti Federalist

> AF:

----------


## acptulsa

Ahrens-Fox Triple Combination with Roto-Rays

----------


## acptulsa

Nash Special Six

----------


## acptulsa

Romulan Warbird

----------


## pcosmar

I did that.

----------


## acptulsa

White 820

----------


## acptulsa

> 




Lincoln Zephyr by Iversen

----------


## acptulsa

Sorry, OP.  Nothing is new under the sun.



Datsun 510 limousine

----------


## Origanalist

> Lincoln Zephyr by Iversen


Oooohhh......

----------


## acptulsa

And the Emperor's old Nissan Prince Royal:

----------


## Origanalist

Datsun "Fairlady"

----------


## pcosmar

No Snow Planes yet.





We had one when I was young. 200HP aircraft engine,, 100+mph,, and no brakes.

----------


## Origanalist

> No Snow Planes yet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We had one when I was young. 200HP aircraft engine,, 100+mph,, and no brakes.


What could go wrong?

----------


## pcosmar

> What could go wrong?


They were in use from the 1920s till 1950s when tracked sleds replaced them. They were still in use occasionally and recreational  through the 60s.
Russians had military versions in WWII.


 German captured Russian air sled with MG-34 mounted

----------


## pcosmar

*Marking the way.*
One of the oldest snowmobile videos you will see! Marking the trail from the mainland to Lime Island for winter crossings.
http://www.limeisland.com/media/marking_the_way.avi

That is from my families home movies. My Dad filming,, my older brothers sledding at the end.
I made the crossing on that machine as an infant (in a cardboard box)

----------


## acptulsa



----------


## pcosmar

Wish list.. 
This would be fun.



This would be even better.

----------


## acptulsa

> Wish list..


Vanilluxe still hasn't told us if we came up with anything he likes.

----------


## satchelmcqueen

i have a 1970. 302 cid


> And this was my first truck.
> 
> 360 cid, which is nothing more than a 352 with about .150" of extra head "deck".
> 
> 
> 
> Guy I sold that truck to, wrecked it on the GSP doing about 80, into an overpass.
> 
> Walked away.

----------


## Vanilluxe

> Vanilluxe still hasn't told us if we came up with anything he likes.


I actually liked most of them especially the flying cars, boat cars, subs, limos, etc.



Smart Tank!

----------


## Vanilluxe

The most silent, deadliest, and modern submarine in the world, the German Type 212.  The Germans specialties are subs and tanks.



I would love to someday get a submariner's license!

----------


## acptulsa

Meteor Montcalm





Monarch Richelieu

----------


## Anti Federalist

> I would love to someday get a submariner's license!


So far as I know, there is no such thing.

If you were to buy one for yourself, and not operate it commercially or take passengers "For Hire", you're good to go.

If you did, you would need at least an "Operator of Uninspected Passenger Vessels" document or a Master's License covering the tonnage of the vessel, if you wanted to carry more than six or commercial cargo.

----------


## acptulsa

> I actually liked most of them especially the... limos, etc.




Oldsmobile Eighty-Eight Armbruster-Stageway





Marmon Sixteen Le Baron





Mercedes-Benz S600 Pullman

----------


## pcosmar

and that concept taken to it's logical extreme,,

----------


## Ben Bernanke



----------


## acptulsa

> and that concept taken to it's logical extreme,,


Extreme?  Yes.  Logical?  Not so much.

More logical:



Checker Aerobus

----------


## Origanalist

Pure fuglyness.

----------


## Origanalist

It has a low tire.

----------


## acptulsa

> It has a low tire.


Look on the bright side.  It has 23 full tires.

----------


## Origanalist

> Look on the bright side.  It has 23 full tires.


I wonder how long it takes to get from the back to the front on the inside?

----------


## acptulsa

> Pure fuglyness.


Oh, not so bad as all that.  It's just terribly unfair of me to put anything in the same post as a sixteen cylinder Marmon with a Le Baron body.

----------


## Origanalist

> Oh, not so bad as all that.  It's just terribly unfair of me to put anything in the same post as a sixteen cylinder Marmon with a Le Baron body.


Pure eye candy.

----------


## acptulsa

> Pure eye candy.





> 


My first car was a bronze one.  I miss her.

But not purely eye candy.  Neither one of them.



The Marmon V-16

----------


## Origanalist

> Engine Type : V16 8030 cc | 490.0 cu in. | 8.0 L.
> 45-degree
> 200 HP (147.2 KW) @ 3400 RPM
> 
> Bore : 3.1 in | 79 mm. 
> Stroke : 4.0 in | 102 mm.


That's a lot of cubic inches for 2 hundred horses, but then again that was a long time ago.

----------


## Origanalist

> My first car was a bronze one.  I miss her.
> 
> But not purely eye candy.  Neither one of them.
> 
> 
> 
> The Marmon V-16


My first car was a 69 Dart GT with a slant six. I sold it because it was gutless.    (what a dolt)

----------


## acptulsa

> That's a lot of cubic inches for 2 hundred horses, but then again that was a long time ago.


A compression ratio of six to one--highest in the industry.  Gasoline didn't have any octane yet.




Duesenberg J 420 cubic inch (6.9 liter) double overhead cam thirty-two valve straight eight.

----------


## acptulsa

Dodge Dart GT

----------


## Origanalist

> Dodge Dart GT


Ya, I was looking for an example. Mine was yellow with black and black interior, nice looking car.

----------


## acptulsa

> Meteor Montcalm
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Monarch Richelieu


I can't believe these two haven't drawn a single 'wtf?'

----------


## pcosmar

> Ya, I was looking for an example. Mine was yellow with black and black interior, nice looking car.


Gaahhh!
That green was common, and one of the ugliest colors ever.  I restored a Duster and the guy WANTED that color.
I did it,, but it was not the joy that pretty paint is.

----------


## pcosmar

> I can't believe these two haven't drawn a single 'wtf?'


Guessing Canadian models.

Like the  Pontiac Bonneville/Parisienne

----------


## acptulsa

> Guessing Canadian models.
> 
> Like the  Pontiac Bonneville/Parisienne


Exactly.  GM had Chevrolet/Chevy truck/Olds dealers, and Pontiac/Buick/GMC dealers.  But in parts of the country, one or the other might cover 300 sparsely populated square miles all by itself.  So, Pontiacs weren't all big-engined, like in the U.S.  They had Chevy engines instead, and Chevy prices too.  Just in case there was only one GM dealer in an area, they wanted to make sure it offered everything--upscale, cheap, trucks.  Then there were De Soto/Plymouth/Fargo Truck dealers (Fargos and Dodge Trucks being basically identical) and Dodge/Chrysler/Dodge Truck dealers (with special, Plymouth-like cheap Canadian Dodges).

Ford wanted to play the same game, but only had three divisions in the U.S.  They wound up with more divisions in Canada.

Ford dealers wound up with upscale Monarchs...



...and normal Ford cars and trucks.



Lincoln-Mercury dealers got Mercurys...



...downscale Meteors...



...and these...



...making about twice as many divisions as the much higher volume U.S. operation!

Different.

----------


## acptulsa

1961 was especially fun.  You couldn't tell a U.S. Ford from a U.S. Mercury in 1961.  By the time the Canadians got through taking one car and making four cars out of it...




^^Monarch ^Ford vMercury vvMeteor





...it got pretty weird.

----------


## Cowlesy

> Duesenberg J Le Baron phaeton


/end thread.

----------


## acptulsa

> /end thread.


Good taste!



It's a Duesie!

(Why, yes.  That's _exactly_ where the phrase, 'It's a doozy' comes from.  No, really.)

----------


## satchelmcqueen



----------


## opal

so my wishlist isn't unique or strange...

----------


## pcosmar

> 


*LOL* @blacked out "license".

----------


## Origanalist

> so my wishlist isn't unique or strange...


Don't forget the Nomad...

----------


## pcosmar

Posted some Snow machines. This is mine.



Details.
http://www.snowmobile.com/specs/arct...widetrack.html

It is not a "sport" machine, but a workhorse. I didn't get it to play. In fact I had a hard time getting one at all. Most were snatched up for LE and Rescue work.
Finally found mine in a warehouse in another state.

It is my winter truck.




Though it is fast enough (100+mph) it is not nimble, It is heavy. I would not mind having a lighter Sport machine,, just for fun.

----------


## Carson

> Good taste!
> 
> 
> 
> It's a Duesie!
> 
> (Why, yes.  That's _exactly_ where the phrase, 'It's a doozy' comes from.  No, really.)


I could live with that beauty. It's a piece of art.

The ones that really say doozy for me though are the ones with the exhaust pipes coming out of the engine cover.

----------


## pcosmar

This would be nice,
*
F 1100 Turbo Sno Pro RR*

$15,399 
http://www.arcticcat.com/snow/sled/F1100TurboSnoProRR

----------


## Origanalist

1967 OSI Silver Fox Prototype

----------


## Origanalist

> This would be nice,
> *
> F 1100 Turbo Sno Pro RR*
> 
> $15,399 
> http://www.arcticcat.com/snow/sled/F1100TurboSnoProRR


Or one of these.

----------


## Origanalist

Wood powered El Camino "El Kamina"

----------


## Origanalist

Helicron No.1

----------


## Origanalist

McQuay Norris Streamliner

----------


## Carson

> Helicron No.1


The bug spray would be horrendous.

----------


## Origanalist

Flying Hovercraft

----------


## Origanalist

> The bug spray would be horrendous.


Not to mention what would happen if you bumped into something.

----------


## pcosmar

> The bug spray would be horrendous.


That's what the windscreen is for.

----------


## acptulsa

> so my wishlist isn't unique or strange...


Not unique or strange at all.  It even includes a sample of a model so downright popular it's the longest-running series in American automotive history.  No other model nameplate in current production predates World War II.












> 








Chrysler Town and Country

----------


## Zippyjuan

Watch out for the repair bills on some exotic cars. Ask Mr Bean (Rowan Atkinson).


http://seattletimes.com/html/nationw...anscarxml.html



> LONDON — Everyone who’s had a fender bender knows the cost of repairs is going up. But few cars can be as costly to fix as “Mr. Bean” actor Rowan Atkinson’s rare McLaren F1.
> 
> It took more than a year — and more than $1.4 million — to get his supercar up and running after a 2011 crash that left Atkinson with a seriously injured shoulder.
> 
> The high-performance car makes extensive use of carbon fiber and needed specialist care; it took weeks just to get a proper insurance estimate.
> 
> Ben Stagg, specialty insurer with RK Harrison, said the components used to make an F1 are one reason the repair costs were so high.
> 
> *“All modern supercars are predominantly carbon fiber — most Lamborghinis, most Ferraris — and the smallest ding in carbon fiber is a big repair job,” he said. “And part of the engine bay is gold, that’s the best heat conductor. It’s the materials they used compared to everyday cars that make it so expensive.”*
> ...

----------


## acptulsa

> Watch out for the repair bills on some exotic cars. Ask Mr Bean (Rowan Atkinson).


Ever since the days when they had aluminum bodies and multiple carburetors.

Or fabric bodies.



MG L-Type

----------


## opal

I found a BUNCH more to add to my own wish list.. made a .gif and can't get that sucker uploaded somewhere to paste it in here 
arghghghh

----------


## acptulsa

> I found a BUNCH more to add to my own wish list.. made a .gif and can't get that sucker uploaded somewhere to paste it in here 
> arghghghh


Ever been here?

http://www.stationwagon.com/gallery/gallery.html

Found this there:



Edsel Villager

----------


## opal

ooooooooooooooo  bookmarked!  ty

----------


## Vanilluxe

President Charles De Gaulle of France's Citroen DS that saved his life



Kaiser Wilhelm II's (last German Kaiser) Mercedes 770k Limousine



Hitler's Mercedes 770k Limousine



President and General Mustafa Kemal Ataturk's Cadillac Limo in his Mausoleum in Ankara

----------


## acptulsa

Hate to be technical, but limousines are closed cars.  Those Benzes are (depending on whom you ask) pheatons, convertible sedans or cabriolets.

And I didn't expect Godwin's Law to apply to this thread.  But there's the 770K nonetheless.  I guess Godwin was right all along.  Hitler truly is inescapable on the internet.



The ZIL.  It was good enough for Comrade Kruschev, it's good enough for you!

Too good for you, actually.  This is what Huxley meant by, 'Some animals are more equal than others.'

----------


## Origanalist

2013 Morgan Three-Wheeler Gulf Edition

----------


## acptulsa

> 2013 Morgan Three-Wheeler Gulf Edition


Cars with three wheels are considered motorcycles by the federal government.  I think we should get together and produce some, just to demonstrate what fun cars can be if we get Washington, D.C. out of the business of demanding that they be overweight, idiot-proof and full of safety features that can kill you without an accident.



TriHawk

----------


## Origanalist

Terrafugia "Flying Car"

----------


## Origanalist

> Cars with three wheels are considered motorcycles by the federal government.  I think we should get together and produce some, just to demonstrate what fun cars can be if we get Washington, D.C. out of the business of demanding that they be overweight, idiot-proof and full of safety features that can kill you without an accident.
> 
> 
> 
> TriHawk


Careful, there are drones for people like you.

----------


## Origanalist

Scamander Amphibious Vehicle

----------


## Origanalist

Seven-Second, Diesel-Powered Dragster

----------


## Origanalist

FOR SALE: Turbine-Powered Batmobile by Putsch Racing

----------


## Origanalist

The Carbeque

----------


## Carson

This thread kind of has it all. I'll bet even Jay Leno could find some interesting editions for his collection here.

----------


## Origanalist



----------


## Origanalist



----------


## Origanalist

For the ladies.

----------


## Origanalist

Don't forget the toe trucks.

----------


## Origanalist

The Rinspeed Splash

----------


## opal

still looking for a place to upload a .gif that's almost 8MB to add to this thread

ETA
this site is pics of old gas stations but full of old cool cars too
http://hipspics.freewebspace.com/gas/gas.html

----------


## acptulsa

..


> 


Nissan Titan............................   Ford 9000
Cartoon bicycle........................   Model of Chevrolet Fleetside
Nissan 200 SX?.......................   Chrysler Defense/General Dynamics M1 Abrams?
Datsun 1600/Nissan Fairlady

Would have been funnier if they used this:



Chevrolet Titan 90

----------


## ronpaulhawaii



----------


## acptulsa

Wish this thread had a poll...



Muntz Jet

----------


## Origanalist

> 


Sometimes I wish my bike had those.

----------


## acptulsa

Volkswagen 412

----------


## opal



----------


## acptulsa

This thread wants a Tucker.

It's amazing what a high percentage of the Tuckers built are still with us.  Each of the approximately fifty is like a shrine to The American Underdog.

----------


## bunklocoempire



----------


## acptulsa

1966 Imperial Crown Southampton by Dean Jeffries

----------


## acptulsa

GMC 3500 with custom body by Fisher

Interesting the lengths they go to in order to deny that they ruined the American automobile and forced us into light trucks.  Here we have a light truck disguised (at tremendous expense) as a car.

----------


## Spikender

> 


Simply beautiful. Brought a single manly tear to my eye that slowly rolled down my cheek and splashed on the desk in front of me.

Officially on my vehicle wishlist.

----------


## Vanilluxe

Ataturk's Limo with Turkish/Ottoman Empire flags.

----------


## acptulsa

Volkswagen Beetle by Joe Gomez

----------


## Vanilluxe

> Volkswagen Beetle by Joe Gomez


The NHTSA will definitely not accept such unsafe cars!

----------


## opal

> The NHTSA will definitely not accept such unsafe cars!


Car?  what car? I see a lovely VW shaped planter

----------


## acptulsa

Austro-Daimler ADR6 Bergmeister

----------


## acptulsa

Horch 855

----------


## acptulsa

Maybach 62 Zeppelin

----------


## acptulsa

Maybach-powered Luft Zeppelin 120

----------


## acptulsa

> Ataturk's Limo with Turkish/Ottoman Empire flags.


Actually a Lincoln Model K convertible sedan; not sure who built the body.



Lincoln Model K by Judkins

----------


## Origanalist



----------


## opal

^^^ parking nightmares up there ^^^

----------


## Nirvikalpa

Sry for bad quality.  '72 Chevelle SS, 383 suppppppacharged.

----------


## QuickZ06

> Sry for bad quality.  '72 Chevelle SS, 383 suppppppacharged.


Love those Torque Thrust 2's!!!!

----------


## bunklocoempire

My favorite hybrid:

[IMG][/IMG]

----------


## Vanilluxe

> Maybach 62 Zeppelin


You know, I kind of miss Maybach now that you reminded me.  The inside of the car is so comfortable its a fantasy, its a moving castle/palace literally!

----------


## Vanilluxe

> Actually a Lincoln Model K convertible sedan; not sure who built the body.
> 
> 
> 
> Lincoln Model K by Judkins


Oh... nonetheless the car is priceless due to Ataturk and his cadillac is also preserved in his mausoleum so he have a peaceful ride to heaven after all the years of wars and hard work building a new republic.

----------


## Occam's Banana

Saw this thread and thought, "At 200 posts, if there ain't no Doozies in here, this thread is a complete & utter fail ...".

Duesenbergs = Nattiest. Cars. EVER.

 




> Duesenberg J Le Baron phaeton





> Good taste!
> 
> 
> 
> It's a Duesie!
> 
> (Why, yes.  That's _exactly_ where the phrase, 'It's a doozy' comes from.  No, really.)

----------


## Occam's Banana

And the Tucker Torpedo is icing on the cake. Anyone who hasn't seen "Tucker: The Man and His Dream" needs to watch it. Even if you're not interested in cars. Great, great movie.








> This thread wants a Tucker.
> 
> It's amazing what a high percentage of the Tuckers built are still with  us.  Each of the approximately fifty is like a shrine to The American  Underdog.

----------


## acptulsa

Chrysler Imperial by Andy Hotten; not dissimilar to the unidentified limousine used by the Richard Dawson character in _Running Man_



Chrysler Imperial by ASC; owned by Burt Reynolds and used in _Stick, Cannonball Run II,_ and _Sharkey's Machine_.  A similar car was owned by Frank Sinatra and is still owned by the family.

----------


## bunklocoempire

My wish list includes _any one_ of the SW&C based '40-'41 Willys.  Metal if ya got it.  

[IMG][/IMG]
[IMG][/IMG]
[IMG][/IMG]
[IMG][/IMG]

Rest in peace Lenny.

----------


## Vanilluxe

Ataturk's Caddy and boat, I'm kinda of an Ataturk fan now after learning more about him in Pol. Sci.

----------


## opal

ooooooo  I wanna drive this

----------


## opal

1937 Talbot Lago T150 SS Figoni Et Falaschi Coupe 




1939 Delahaye 165 Figoni et Falaschi Cabriolet 



1949 Delahaye 175 S Saoutchik Roadster 



1953 Kurtis 500S Roadster 



1953 Siata 208S Bertone Spyder

----------


## Vanilluxe

Well, I consider this a "vehicle", it has a rail...

Well, its a 240mm Krupp heavy artillery; I will give anyone +rep if you know the special story  surrounding this gun

----------


## acptulsa

The Jaguar Mk. II was a great car with a great interior, a great exterior, a great suspension and a great engine.  This was the same thing with an even better engine:



Daimler 250

----------


## acptulsa

Pontiac GTO by Dean Jeffries

Why a four-man band needed a third seat in the trunk I'll never know...

----------


## TheGrinch

My family is a Chevy family, from my granddad down to my uncle and cousins who sell obsolete Chevy parts. My uncle has some cool ones, but sold some of his best, all stock '70 Chevelle variations (hard-top, convertible and el camino) when he had kids, but decked out another to play around with, souped up with a 454 and everything.

My Dream cars (click for larger picture, site is being weird):

67' Camaro

Was perfect from the very first year. Love the '69 too, but this is the best year, IMO

'67-'69 C10

The '70 is great too, I actually avoided my first ticket when I was 16 driving my uncle's 396 one. I wanted to see how big of a wheel I could lay, and got pulled over. The cop measured 24 feet that I burned rubber, but somehow let me off because I convinced him it was just because I was a new driver 

Jeep CJ7 w/ Supersport 350

The only one I might have a realistic chance of actually doing, want to drop a 350 in, and put supersport emblems and everything. It doesnt get anymore redneck than that... Though the practical city boy in me is still trying to talk me into a new wrangler being more practical, and is losing badly at that argument.

----------


## Vanilluxe

Saddam's 210mm Al-Fao Super Heavy Self Propelled Artillery



Hitler's Monstrous 800mm Gustav Railroad Gun

----------


## acptulsa

American Underslung

So-called because the frame went under the leaf springs, lowering the car for improved handling.  Arguably this was the first real performance car in the U.S.

----------


## DGambler



----------


## acptulsa

> 


Wrong thread.

----------


## acptulsa

I've always thought one of these would make the coolest party barge ever:



Of course, the OP prefers limos:



Packard Four Hundreds by Henney

----------


## Origanalist

The cops would yard your ass over in a heartbeat.

----------


## acptulsa

> The cops would yard your ass over in a heartbeat.


Those red lights are only illegal if you actually turn them on.

Have I posted a sample of Jack Kerouac's favorite yet?



(The Fabulous) Hudson Hornet

----------


## Vanilluxe

Not Real, but wished it was real.  Count how many cannons and guns the Baneblade has and compare the size with the humans nearby.

----------


## lowieboy2009

Cool pictures. I once wish for a hybrid vehicles a year ago but with the increased costs of gasoline, it is a wonder people don't have more electric and hybrid automobiles. I know I was pretty excited when I got my hybrid. The only problem I discovered pretty quickly was that it increased my electric bill substantially to plug in the car at night. But with a pay day loan, you can pay your electric bill to charge your hybrid. No need to worry. It's pretty easy now =)

----------


## Carson



----------


## acptulsa

Nice one!  Belongs here...




> 


I know it's a Rolls Phantom II, but I'm not sure who the coachbuilder is.  Saoutchik?

----------


## Origanalist

> Nice one!  Belongs here...
> 
> 
> 
> I know it's a Rolls Phantom II, but I'm not sure who the coachbuilder is.  Saoutchik?


http://www.supercars.net/cars/4054.html

----------


## acptulsa

> http://www.supercars.net/cars/4054.html


Thanks!




> It was also one of the few Phantom Is which featured a modified front grill.


It was also rebodied some time after it was built.  So, I guess I have an excuse for misidentifying it as a Phantom II.

----------


## Origanalist

> Thanks!
> 
> 
> 
> It was also rebodied some time after it was built.  So, I guess I have an excuse for misidentifying it as a Phantom II.


That's some history that car has.

----------


## acptulsa

> That's some history that car has.


It is.  But most cars which survive eighty years can make that claim.

----------


## Anti Federalist

> *sigh* girl can dream...


I had no idea how hard it is to find and how expensive those 25 window VWs are.

----------


## pcosmar

Ok,, This would suit me fine.

----------


## JK/SEA

//

----------


## 69360

Not really weird, but I've been giving thought to getting rid of my Subaru and getting a 67-69 Camaro. I have a crappy winter beater to drive in the salt. I'd want something that is nice, but not a show car. A summertime daily driver. The early Camaro is one of the only Chevy muscle cars I never had. I already had 2 60's Novas, a 70's Chevelle, 80's and 90's camaros and 2 70's Firebirds. I'm looking in the $10k range which is just a bit more than I could get for my Subaru. $10k should hopefully buy a Camaro in the driver category that needs some work.

----------


## tod evans



----------


## acptulsa



----------


## Anti Federalist

Is it steampunk show, or does it really work?

----------


## pcosmar

> Is it steampunk show, or does it really work?


Likely a replica.
1867 Roper Steam Velocipede 

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Roper_steam_velocipede

The man died of heart failure,, while racing it.. (actually a later model)

http://thevintagent.blogspot.com/201...locipedes.html

----------


## tommyrp12

My favorite TV show when I was a kid. My favorite car too










The hurricane is awesome too, it has not 1 but 2 HEMI's.

----------


## tod evans



----------


## Henry Rogue

Thats not a flying hovercraft, that is a Ground Effect Vehicle / Hovercraft. It's the creation of Bob (can't remember his last name) of Universal Hovercraft. He makes and sells hovercraft and ground effect kits. He use to make hovercraft parts, fans and pulleys and such, maybe he still does, IDK.




> Flying Hovercraft

----------


## pcosmar

Why had I never seen this?






And after looking into it,, there are several that have been used over the years all around the world.

http://patentpending.blogs.com/paten...vehicle_t.html

this gives me ideas..

----------


## buck000

Love the look of some of the older classics, but dream-car-wise, I have to go with something a bit newer...

----------


## acptulsa

Aston-Martin Tipo 256 Cabriolet Sportivo

----------


## JK/SEA

//

----------


## tod evans



----------


## tod evans



----------


## tod evans



----------


## tod evans

Attachment 3525

----------


## acptulsa

> 


A cryogenic crotch preserver!

----------


## tod evans

> A cryogenic crotch preserver!


Functional contractile tissue required!

----------


## jmdrake

> And the Tucker Torpedo is icing on the cake. Anyone who hasn't seen "Tucker: The Man and His Dream" needs to watch it. Even if you're not interested in cars. Great, great movie.


Detroit fascists killed Tucker's company and years later the U.S. taxpayers bailed them out....multiple times.

----------


## acptulsa

> Detroit fascists killed Tucker's company and years later the U.S. taxpayers bailed them out....multiple times.


And Packard.  And Studebaker.  And Nash, about 1980 (as AMC).  And almost Chrysler in the 1970s.  And eventually Chrysler, which has been foreign owned for decades.  And more than a few truck builders, including Diamond Reo.




And all done by the Military Industrial Complex, with a little help from the EPA and NHTSA.




> In response to a question about what he would do as Secretary of Defense if faced with a situation where the interests of the country were not the best interests of General Motors:
> 
> “I cannot conceive of one because for years I thought what was good for our country was good for General Motors, and vice versa. Our company is too big. It goes with the welfare of the country.”--_Charles Erwin_ 'Engine Charlie' _Wilson_

----------


## acptulsa

This year is the hundredth anniversary of the Dodge Brothers' commencement of automaking.  When asked why they moved from auto components to complete cars, one of the brothers replied, 'Just think of all the Ford owners who will someday want an automobile.'


Year One


Silver Anniversary


Golden Anniversary


Diamond Anniversary

Trucks came a little later--but in time for Dodge to become the major producer of ambulances for both world wars.

----------


## jmdrake

I want a hoverbike.

https://www.kickstarter.com/projects...6320/hoverbike

----------


## acptulsa

Jeep FC170

----------


## acptulsa

Packard Caribbean

----------


## acptulsa

Riley RMB

----------


## Anti Globalist

Any one of these cars I would love to have

----------


## acptulsa

Goliath Triciclo

----------


## acptulsa

Hupmobile

----------


## shakey1

Studebaker Avanti


Triumph TR6


and 'just one more thing sir'... 1959 Peugeut 403

----------


## acptulsa

DeSoto Airflow

----------


## acptulsa

Gogomobil

----------


## acptulsa



----------


## sparebulb



----------


## Anti Federalist

The one of kind, only one made, all black, carbon fiber Bugatti _La Voiture Noire_.

Made for Bugatti's 110 anniversary, and designed to evoke the jaw dropping beauty of the Bugatti Type 57 Atlantic 

1500 HP - 1200 lb-ft of torque

0-60 MPH in 1.7 seconds.

0 - 250 MPH in 32 seconds.

Top speed...un-$#@!ing-known...Bugatti's lawyers won't let them test it, as there are, technically, no tires made that are rated for the expected speed.

Private owners of the Chiron SS which is what this is based on report...300MPH

But word is the performance of this one off is "relaxed", so it may actually not be as fast as a Chiron SS.

Price: $19 million.

And now...I'm off to change my drawers...

----------


## Origanalist

> Goliath Triciclo


Ice cream truck!

----------


## Anti Federalist

No Hudson Terraplanes?



That's what this song started out as: "Terraplane Blues"...nobody is ever going to sing a song about a Prius.

----------


## shakey1



----------


## Zippyjuan

I see this was already posted.  Leaving it for more pictures of the car. 

https://www.boston.com/cars/car-news...r-18-9-million

Only one made. Buyer is said to be an unnamed Volkswagen executive. 




> *Bugatti unveils world’s most expensive new car, sold for $18.9 million
> *
> 
> To mark its 110th anniversary, the French automaker Bugatti celebrated in singular style, unveiling the most expensive new car in the world – La Voiture Noire, or the black car – in Geneva.
> 
> In case interested buyers have €16.7 million or *$18.9 million* lying around, Bugatti *already sold its one-of-a-kind creation*. The luxury brand said that the jet black sports car with a 16-cylinder engine, 1,500 horsepower and six exhaust pipes was handcrafted for a car collector who probably identifies with the motto of company founder, Ettore Bugatti: “If it is comparable, it is no longer Bugatti.”
> 
> At its debut Tuesday during the Geneva International Motor Show in Switzerland, Bugatti chief executive Stephan Winkelmann said the car he deemed both “elegant and puristic” was inspired by an earlier model, the Bugatti Atlantic, of which only four were made.
> 
> ...

----------


## acptulsa

1961 Lincoln Continental

----------


## acptulsa

1961 Plymouth Valiant

----------


## fedupinmo

> Jeep FC170


You could always get a Mahindra. 

My tastes are simple... I either want a 



or a brand new



I also miss my little

----------


## Anti Globalist

The car I'm currently driving.

----------


## DamianTV

Hey, its the Future now right?  Where the $#@! is my Flying Car?  I mean like Jetsons Flying car, or hell, even the one in Back to the Future?

----------


## acptulsa



----------


## fedupinmo

> The car I'm currently driving.



You can find me inside

----------


## acptulsa

Mazda RX-7

----------


## acptulsa

Diamond T

----------


## The Rebel Poet



----------


## acptulsa

LOL at the Nash Neopolitan.

Actually, the tiny car with the English Austin mechanicals and the Nash body was the Metropolitan.  But they came in bright two-tone paint jobs that reminded people of Neopolitan ice cream.

----------


## The Rebel Poet

> LOL at the Nash Neopolitan.
> 
> Actually, the tiny car with the English Austin mechanicals and the Nash body was the Metropolitan.  But they came in bright two-tone paint jobs that reminded people of Neopolitan ice cream.


Beats those Hondas.

How about this one?

----------


## acptulsa

> Beats those Hondas.


Any Nash is more interesting than a Hondacar (as they were called when Hondas with four wheels were a new idea).



Kaiser Deluxe

----------


## The Rebel Poet

> Any Nash is more interesting than a Hondacar (as they were called when Hondas with four wheels were a new idea).
> 
> 
> 
> Kaiser Deluxe


 59 Rebel

----------


## acptulsa

LaFayette, we are here!

----------


## The Rebel Poet

Pop quiz: who's that posing with the metropolitan?

----------


## The Rebel Poet

> Any Nash is more interesting than a Hondacar (as they were called when Hondas with four wheels were a new idea).
> 
> 
> 
> Kaiser Deluxe


As a matter of principle I refuse to rep for pics, but consider this verbal plusrep.

----------


## The Rebel Poet

68 Rebel SST:


And then there's this thing:

----------


## acptulsa

> Pop quiz: who's that posing with the metropolitan?


Don't know, but I'm guessing it's that bastard George Romney.  But I am sure that's not a Met.  I think it's an Ambassador, not a Statesman, but they put the Pininfarina styling on everything.



Citröen DS19

----------


## The Rebel Poet

> Don't know, but I'm guessing it's that bastard George Romney.  But I am sure that's not a Met.  I think it's an Ambassador, not a Statesman, but they put the Pininfarina styling on everything.
> 
> 
> 
> Citröen DS19


Citröen, we're digging deep now.

----------


## acptulsa

> Citröen, we're digging deep now.


Surely you jest



Wolseley Six



GAZ 13 Chaika



Sabra



DKW



Messerschmitt KR175



_Now_ we're digging deep.

----------


## The Rebel Poet

> Surely you jest
> 
> 
> 
> Wolseley Six
> 
> 
> 
> GAZ 13 Chaika
> ...


Well played; as I've never heard of Sabra, I defer to your superior knowledge of automobiles.

But if you're going electric,  I'll see your Baker and raise you a Studebaker: [IMG]http://www.automotivetimelines.com/cars/photos/s/Studebaker/1903%20Studebaker%20Electric.jpg[IMG]

Edit:6466 Grr I hate typing on my phone. Can't see the picture.

----------


## acptulsa

Meh.  Electrics.

Dumb progs are trying to resurrect the wrong technology.  Here's a place to burn hydrogen:

----------


## Anti Federalist



----------


## shakey1

1964 Honda S600 Cabrio

----------


## Anti Federalist

> Any Nash is more interesting than a Hondacar (as they were called when Hondas with four wheels were a new idea).


Yes, but for a true "people's mobility" vehicle, there's no beating this:



Honda sold more than twice as many of these as Model Ts, Volkswagen Beetles and Citroen 2CVs *combined* were sold.

And they even had song written about them.

----------


## shakey1

Had one of these when I was young... wish I'd kep' it.

----------


## acptulsa

Is it just me, or has this thread taken a turn away from the unusual and cool?

----------


## shakey1

sorry...

----------


## Anti Federalist

> Is it just me, or has this thread taken a turn away from the unusual and cool?


I'd have hard time coming up with something more unusual and cool than that V-12 1655 CID Merlin powered Bentley I posted.

----------


## Anti Federalist

The Chinese have re-invented the Classic Communist Dictator's car, the Honqi L5.



Looks totally like a Soviet ZIL.

----------


## Anti Federalist

> Meh.  Electrics.
> 
> Dumb progs are trying to resurrect the wrong technology.  Here's a place to burn hydrogen:


Pearson and Cox Steam Motorcycle - 1912

----------


## acptulsa

> I'd have hard time coming up with something more unusual and cool than that V-12 1655 CID Merlin powered Bentley I posted.


True.



Graham SC by Saoutchik

----------


## Anti Federalist

You know, it's astounding how many car makers Britain had over the years...holy smokes...

In alphabetical order, of just the defunct companies:

Abbey - 1922

----------


## Anti Federalist

ABC - 1920

----------


## Anti Federalist

Aberdonia - 1912

----------


## Anti Federalist

Abingdon - 1922

----------


## Anti Federalist

The rest of just the "a" entries:

Academy (1906–1908)
Accles-Turrell (1899–1901)
Ace (1912–1916)
Achilles (1904–1908)
Adams (1905–1914) (article)
Adamson (1912–1925)
Addison (1906)
Advance (1902–1912)
AEM (1987)
Aero Car (1919–1920)
Aeroford (1920–1925)
Africar (1982–1988)
AGR (1911–1915)
Ailsa (1907–1910)
Ailsa-Craig (1901–1910)
Airedale (1919–1924)
AJS (1930–1932)
Albany (1903–1905)[4] (steam)
Albany (1971–1997)
Albatros (1923–1924)
Alberford (1922–1924)
Albert (1920–1921)
Albion (1900–1913)
ALC (1913)
Alex (1908)
Allard (1899–1902)
Allard (1937–1960)
Alldays & Onions (1898–1918)
Allwyn (1920)
All-British (1906–1908)
Alta (1931–1947)
Alvechurch (1912)
Alvis (1919–1967)
Amazon (1921–1922)
AMC (1910) (steam)[5]
André (1933–1934)
Anglian (1905–1907)
Anglo-American (1899–1900)
Anglo-French (1896–1897)
Angus-Sanderson (1919–1927)
Arab (1926–1928)
Arbee (1904)
Archer (1920)
Arden (1912–1916)
Argon (1908)
Argyll (1899–1928) (1976–1990)
Ariel (1898–1915; 1922–1925)
Arkley (1970–1995)
Armadale (1906–1907)
Armstrong (1902–1904)
Armstrong (1913–1914)
Armstrong Siddeley (1919–1960)
Armstrong Whitworth (1904–1919)
Arno (1908)
Arnold (1896–1898)
Arnott (1951–1957)
Arrol-Aster (1927–1931)
Arrol-Johnston (1896–1928)
Arsenal (1898–1899)
Ascari (1995–2010)
Ascot (1904)
Ascot (1928–1930)
Ashley (1954–1962)
Ashton-Evans (1919–1928)
Asquith (1901–1902)
Aster (1922–1930)
Astra (1954–1959)
Astral (1923–1924)
Atalanta (1915–1917)
Atalanta (1937–1939)
Athmac (1913)
Atkinson and Philipson (1896)
Atomette (1922)
Attila (1903–1906)
Aurora (1904)
Ausfod (1947–1948)
Austin (1906–1989)
Austin-Healey (1952–1971)
Autocrat (1920s) (see Hampton)
Autotrix (1911–1914)
Autovia (1936–1938)
AV (1919–1924)

----------


## acptulsa

Perhaps we should condense it into a digest?



Alvis TC108G

----------


## acptulsa

Bristol F2b

They made cars too.  But this was the first, and for decades the only, two seat fighter that was competitive with contemporary single seaters.

Hard today to imagine the weight of the "back seater" second crew member having that big an effect on performance.

I've never seen an analysis of why this airplane was as maneuverable as several smaller, lighter designs.  I suspect the high center of gravity relative to the wings, the concentration of weight (the two crew members almost share a seat) and huge rudder and other control surfaces.

----------


## Anti Federalist

> Meh.  Electrics.
> 
> Dumb progs are trying to resurrect the wrong technology.  Here's a place to burn hydrogen:


What I wouldn't give to sit down for just an hour with him and talk cars.

----------


## Anti Federalist

Birmingham Small Arms (BSA) Three Wheeler.

----------


## Anti Federalist

BSA chopper.

----------


## pcosmar

A few years away,,, but I have my own design for a Terran Model.

----------


## Anti Federalist

Didn't see one of these in the thread either.

A 1954 Kaiser-Darrin

----------


## acptulsa

I don't know if the sliding doors were more interesting, or the unusual American use of the three-position top.



Chrysler New Yorker

----------


## shakey1



----------


## acptulsa

Stutz Pak-Age-Car

----------


## acptulsa

1961 Ford Galaxie Starliner

----------


## Origanalist



----------


## shakey1



----------


## Danke



----------


## acptulsa

1957 DeSoto

----------


## The Rebel Poet

> 1957 DeSoto


I want one!

----------


## acptulsa



----------


## acptulsa

1922 Pierce Arrow

----------


## Stratovarious

> 


They should make these again.

----------


## acptulsa

> They should make these again.


Never mind it would be illegal.  They never made those.

----------


## acptulsa

1969 Intermeccanica

----------


## acptulsa

1959 FIAT 600 Multipla

----------


## acptulsa

1974 Dodge Polara

----------


## acptulsa

1970 de Thomaso Mangusta

----------


## acptulsa

1952 Willys Aero Ace

----------


## The Rebel Poet

54 Buick Wildcat II

----------


## Origanalist

> Oh, not so bad as all that.  It's just terribly unfair of me to put anything in the same post as a sixteen cylinder Marmon with a Le Baron body.


The image in that post is gone, and I don't remember what it was.

----------


## acptulsa

> The image in that post is gone, and I don't remember what it was.


A very similar Marmon 16 convertible, but all in silver paint.  That photographer found a better angle, too.

It's hard keeping pics in these posts.

Oh, wait.  You meant the fugliness.  I think it was the eight door '78 Oldsmobile airport limo.  I think.

----------


## Origanalist

> A very similar Marmon 16 convertible, but all in silver paint.  That photographer found a better angle, too.
> 
> It's hard keeping pics in these posts.
> 
> Oh, wait.  You meant the fugliness.  I think it was the eight door '78 Oldsmobile airport limo.  I think.


This?

----------


## acptulsa

> This?


No, that's a circa 1968 Olds Tornado by Universal.  It was a stretched version of this with a massive, structural luggage rack on the roof to help keep it from buckling in the middle:



Interesting thing about those Universal conversions. GMC 'borrowed' (stole) the chassis modification design for this:

----------


## Origanalist

> No, that's a circa 1968 Olds Tornado by Universal.  It was a stretched version of this with a massive, structural luggage rack on the roof to help keep it from buckling in the middle:
> 
> 
> 
> Interesting thing about those Universal conversions. GMC 'borrowed' (stole) the chassis modification design for this:


Oh ya. A tad bit fuzzy this morning. Too much fun and company last night. Only ten years off...

Not a big fan of late 70's to 80's style.

----------


## acptulsa

> Oh ya. A tad bit fuzzy this morning. Too much fun and company last night. Only ten years off...
> 
> Not a big fan of late 70's to 80's style.


Was it style, or was it origami?

----------


## Origanalist

> Was it style, or was it origami?


Lol. Some people actually think they look good. Ack.

----------


## fedupinmo

What the heck?

----------


## acptulsa

> What the heck?


One of a surprisingly large variety of fiberglass kits produced in the 1970s to fit the Volkswagen Beetle chassis.

----------


## acptulsa

It all started with the dune buggies.



The Bradley GT was an early and surprisingly popular kit.  It seems to have been primarily used to attract shallow women on a budget.



The Gazelle was another popular kit.



Imitation Porsche Speedsters were among the most popular, as they looked and sounded like the real thing.



Some were better...



...than others.



For those who didn't want to do that much work, or wanted a mostly steel body, there were imitation Rolls Royce and imitation 1940 Ford trunk lids.  They not only made your bug look different from the other twenty million Beetles on the road, they enlarged the trunk space.

----------


## fedupinmo

Yeah, I've seen the kits, especially the hoods. "Man" had the Rolls kit at the start of Up in Smoke, and there is a 40 Ford hooded one in Kirksville. I even had a coworker that built his own angular body on a shortened floorpan that we called the Polish Porsche. 

Driving a floorpan with no body is a pretty wacky experience too, you have to hold the steering column up and it has tons of chassis flex.

----------


## ATruepatriot

And the most popular VW kit of them all was...

----------


## pcosmar

> And the most popular VW kit of them all was...


Tough,, Dependable (with Maintenance),, and highly customizable.

----------


## ATruepatriot

> Tough,, Dependable (with Maintenance),, and highly customizable.


You can work on them with just a cresent wrench and a screw driver. And they are EMP proof. lol 

This is the third Baja we have owned over the years. It will go anywhere the Cherokee will go but rides much softer. The Bugout Bug.

----------


## acptulsa

American LaFrance 700

----------


## pcosmar



----------


## acptulsa

> 


From Caterpillar to catamaran.

Are you sure he's not actually semi-retired?

----------


## ATruepatriot

> From Caterpillar to catamaran.
> 
> Are you sure he's not actually semi-retired?


Ha! Well done!  lol

----------


## acptulsa

1964 Pontiac Star Chief Vista

----------


## acptulsa

1960 Dodge Dart Seneca Sierra.

----------


## acptulsa

Sunbeam Tiger

----------


## acptulsa

1914 Case.

----------


## acptulsa



----------


## acptulsa



----------


## acptulsa

..



> Attachment 6382

----------


## fedupinmo

> Sunbeam Tiger


A perfect car for Smart!

----------


## acptulsa

1905 Austro-Daimler

----------


## acptulsa

1939 Plymouth

----------


## acptulsa

Locomobile

----------


## pcosmar

> Locomobile


Would suit me on several levels.

----------


## acptulsa

Pontiac LeMans Sprint and its overhead cam six.

----------


## acptulsa

The maneuver called 'The Rockford' by stunt drivers, as it was invented by James Garner.



Garner doing his own stunt driving in _Grand Prix_, 1966

----------


## acptulsa

Tyrrell P34

----------


## acptulsa



----------


## Danke



----------


## acptulsa

> 


And the strangest part is, that pic was taken overseas, probably in Europe.



Datsun (Nissan) 240Z

----------


## Danke

> And the strangest part is, that pic was taken overseas, probably in Europe.
> 
> 
> 
> Datsun (Nissan) 240Z


Ya, I talked my dad a while back into listing his Greenbrier Ambulance on eBay.  A guy building a 50's / 60's car museum in Budapest bought it!

----------


## acptulsa

> Ya, I talked my dad a while back into listing his Greenbrier Ambulance on eBay.  A guy building a 50's / 60's car museum in Budapest bought it!


Somebody made an _ambulance_ out of one of those wobbly, underpowered boxes?!



1963 Chevrolet Corvair Greenbrier

Do those Belgians actually think such things were common in the U.S?  Real American ambulances of the day were half again as wide, twice as long and had engines three times as big.



1963 Pontiac/Superior

----------


## Danke

> Somebody made an _ambulance_ out of one of those wobbly, underpowered boxes?!
> 
> 
> 
> 1963 Chevrolet Corvair Greenbrier
> 
> Do those Belgians actually think such things were common in the U.S?


I think they only converted a few of them for a  mining company up in the Iron Range of Northern Minnesota.

But it was shipped to Hungary, no Belgians involved.

----------


## acptulsa

> I think they only converted a few of them for a  mining company up in the Iron Range of Northern Minnesota.
> 
> But it was shipped to Hungary, no Belgians involved.


You did say Budapest, not Brussels...

I guess that makes some sense for an industry if the access path has very tight curves.

----------


## Danke

Also Air Cooled, maybe less of a risk of engine block freezing in harsh northern Minnesota winters?

----------


## acptulsa

> Also Air Cooled, maybe less of a risk of engine block freezing in harsh northern Minnesota winters?


That could be a factor.  Now that you mention it, the Corvair did have an optional gasoline-burning heater that didn't wait for the engine to warm up to start producing heat.  That was more likely a factor.

The warm engine was also under the floor, which may have made it seem tempting.

----------


## Danke

> That could be a factor.  Now that you mention it, the Corvair did have an optional gasoline-burning heater that didn't wait for the engine to warm up to start producing heat.  That was more likely a factor.
> 
> The warm engine was also under the floor, which may have made it seem tempting.


From the Museum:  http://alomauto.eu/oltimer-ertekesites/

"Would you have any idea ??? A 1962 ambulance! It is equipped with a 2376 cc engine, 84 hp. It produced 18,007 pieces in the year of manufacture. This is the only American car in the farm! Complete with first aid equipment, siren, radio. Stainless, nice condition. You can rent for a shoot or just for the party."

----------


## acptulsa

> From the Museum:  http://alomauto.eu/oltimer-ertekesites/


Learn something every day.  Amblewagon converted standard automobile station wagons into cheap ambulances.  But I had no idea they were converting van-based wagons in 1962.  That's early.

----------


## tod evans



----------


## pcosmar

> 


Sexy lines..

But this is coming.

----------


## acptulsa

Studebaker Avanti

----------


## ATruepatriot

> Studebaker Avanti


Know what? I always liked the Studebaker, Most were ahead of their time. I actually had one of these 53 models I built and restored.

----------


## acptulsa

GMC certainly isn't too proud to steal ideas they had over fifty years ago, and market them as the latest thing.



Studebaker Wagonaire, with retractable roof and step tailgate.

----------


## tod evans



----------


## tod evans

One for Pete;

----------


## acptulsa



----------


## acptulsa



----------


## acptulsa

GLAS 2600

----------


## tod evans

Borgward Traumwagen, 1955. An advanced prototype made from aluminium that was designed to be capable of cruising at 200kph, two cars were made but one was destroyed in an accident and Borgward’s financial issues meant the project was not pursued

----------


## tod evans



----------


## tod evans



----------


## acptulsa

1934 Delahaye

----------


## acptulsa

NSU Sport Prinz

----------


## acptulsa

Lanchester

----------


## acptulsa

1966 Cushman Mailster

----------


## acptulsa

1955 Plymouth (U.S.A.)



1958 Heping (China)

Why does communism always steal from capitalism?

----------


## shakey1



----------


## acptulsa

> 


One of Glenn Pray's recreations.

----------


## tod evans



----------


## tod evans



----------


## pcosmar

Just came to the top of my wish list..




> Seller's Description
> 
> 1952 Greyhound Bus  Motor Home ( Runs Great )  New tires  Just needs TLC  4 speed   671 Detroit no CDL needed  Title'd Motorhome  Drives like a 4 speed Car or Van  Drove from Denver Col. to Seattle  to Ocean Shores  to Aberdeen    Payed $8,600  Must sell  can't drive no more. Converted over to Motorhome back in 1970 by a company out of California -Professional done-- Sat  30 years storage  Just needs TLC


This would be perfect,,
Anyone got some spare,, it is a Home.



https://www.facebook.com/marketplace...0001437032708/

----------


## pcosmar

> Just came to the top of my wish list..
> 
> 
> 
> This would be perfect,,
> Anyone got some spare,, it is a Home.
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/marketplace...0001437032708/


That one sold,,, Price dropped to $1500..

Oh, Well,, There are several around,, and one will present itself in when I have some $$$.

I did like that one,, for several reasons.

----------


## pcosmar

https://www.caranddriver.com/bollinger/b2

[IMG]https://hips.hearstapps.com/hmg-prod.s3.amazonaws.com/images/b2-1539204104.jpg?resize=980:*[/IMG]




> *Safety and Driver-Assistance Features*
> 
> Since the B2 pickup will be a Class 3 work truck, it bypasses certain government regulations that require airbags and crash-testing. Likewise, Bollinger's short list of cutting-edge features mean the B2 more than likely will have few—if any—driver-assistance technology.


At $60k it is pricey...

----------


## shakey1



----------


## shakey1



----------


## shakey1



----------


## pcosmar

I need a Cigarette



https://newatlas.com/mercedes-amg-ci...ic-boat/26301/

----------


## tod evans



----------


## tod evans



----------


## tod evans



----------


## tod evans



----------


## Anti Federalist



----------


## donnay

-OR-

----------


## The Rebel Poet

My kids were given some Matchbox cars, and a Willis-Overland Jeep Truck was among them.

Matchbox is so much better than Hotwheels.

----------


## acptulsa

Auto Union 1000SP

----------


## tod evans



----------


## tod evans



----------


## acptulsa

Kurtis Sport Car

----------


## shakey1



----------

